# مطلوب برنامج حساب تكاليف مشاريع مقاولات



## alharafi (8 يونيو 2008)

سوف أفتتح في القريب إن شاء الله مكتب مقاولات .. و من المعلوم أهمية وجود برنامج حساب تكاليف للمشاريع لحساب المناقصات و الكميات .
فمن لديه برنامج أو ملف أكسل أرجو منه التكرم بتزويدي به .. و له جزيل الشكر و التقدير.


----------



## first-arch (9 يونيو 2008)

لاشيء...وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 يونيو 2008)

alharafi قال:


> سوف أفتتح في القريب إن شاء الله مكتب مقاولات .. و من المعلوم أهمية وجود برنامج حساب تكاليف للمشاريع لحساب المناقصات و الكميات .
> فمن لديه برنامج أو ملف أكسل أرجو منه التكرم بتزويدي به .. و له جزيل الشكر و التقدير.


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سيدى الفاضل
تحية طيبة وبعد
اولا ان شاء الله يكون فتحة خير عليك ان شاء الله
ثانيا
لايوجد برنامج لهذا الشىء بالخصوص، و لكن هناك اشياء اخرى من الممكن ان تساعد حضرتك و هى برامج تخطيط المشروعات مثل Primavera و MS Project و كذلك برنامج Microsoft Excel و هذا البرنامج متميز فى حساب الكميات و الاسعار عن طريق المعدلات التى بداخلى و كذلك عمل مقارانات بين العروض، ولكن برامج الـــ Primavera و MS Project برامج مسئولة عن عمل البرامج الزمنية فقط و عمل Cost Control على المشروع و متابعتة.

وفقق الله لما هو فى خير لك ان شاء الله


----------



## alharafi (9 يونيو 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> سيدى الفاضل
> تحية طيبة وبعد
> ...


 

شكراً لك تفظلك الكريم بالمرور و الرد ... و ثانياً أمل من سعادتك التكرم بتزويدي ببعض الملفات التي ذكرت خصوصا الأكسل، و لك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 يونيو 2008)

alharafi قال:


> شكراً لك تفظلك الكريم بالمرور و الرد ... و ثانياً أمل من سعادتك التكرم بتزويدي ببعض الملفات التي ذكرت خصوصا الأكسل، و لك جزيل الشكر.


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حضرتك تامر لو حضرتك حبيب ان ارفع لك برنامج ال2007 Microsoft Office بالكامل علما بان هذه الاسطوانه تحتوى ايضا على برنامج MS Project وسوف اقوم برفع ايضا كتب التعليم الخاص بيهم.

لو رغبت فى ذلك سوف اقوم برفعهم و اضعه الى حضرتك على الموقع.

وشكرا


----------



## alharafi (9 يونيو 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> حضرتك تامر لو حضرتك حبيب ان ارفع لك برنامج ال2007 Microsoft Office بالكامل علما بان هذه الاسطوانه تحتوى ايضا على برنامج Ms Project وسوف اقوم برفع ايضا كتب التعليم الخاص بيهم.
> 
> ...


 
ألف شكر لك أخجلتني حقيقة بلطفك .. با النسبة للأوفيس 2007 موجود عندي .. كنت أرغب في ملفات الأكسل أخف و أسهل و تؤدي الغرض.

مرة ثانية شكراً لك و كثر الله من أمثالك.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 يونيو 2008)

alharafi قال:


> ألف شكر لك أخجلتني حقيقة بلطفك .. با النسبة للأوفيس 2007 موجود عندي .. كنت أرغب في ملفات الأكسل أخف و أسهل و تؤدي الغرض.
> 
> مرة ثانية شكراً لك و كثر الله من أمثالك.


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى الكريم نحنوا اخوة و عيب هذا الكلام ليس بيننا شكر

ثانيا
ماذا تقصد بلفات excel ارجوا التوضيح للاهمية.

وشكرا


----------



## alharafi (10 يونيو 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخى الكريم نحنوا اخوة و عيب هذا الكلام ليس بيننا شكر
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

أولاً ..عزيزي ملفات الأكسل هي شيت جاهز يتم و ضع الكميات و الأسعار للمشروع و يعطيك التكلفة المتوقعه للمشروع بعد ما تضع النسبة المستهدفة للربح.
الثاني .. برنامج عادي لإدارة مكتب مقاولات من ضبط مالي للدفعات و رواتب عمالة و مصاريف و حسابات مختلفة.
أخيراً شكراً لك.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 يونيو 2008)

alharafi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أولاً ..عزيزي ملفات الأكسل هي شيت جاهز يتم و ضع الكميات و الأسعار للمشروع و يعطيك التكلفة المتوقعه للمشروع بعد ما تضع النسبة المستهدفة للربح.
> الثاني .. برنامج عادي لإدارة مكتب مقاولات من ضبط مالي للدفعات و رواتب عمالة و مصاريف و حسابات مختلفة.
> أخيراً شكراً لك.


 

سيدى الفاضل 
كل ما طلبته هذا هى عبارة عن قوالب ليست جاهزة فى البرنامج و لكن يتم عملها بواسطة البرنامج تبعا لحاجة كل منشاءة او عمل، و بخصوص برنامج المرتبات اعتقد انه متوفر فى السوق المصرى من بعض الشركات و لكنى لا اعمل فاعليته من عدمة و كذلك لا اعلم ان كنت حضرتك فى مصر ام لا.

اكد على حضرتك بان وضع الكميات و الاسعار للمشروع يتم عملها على Excel و ذلك على حسب حاجة كل منشاءة و احتياجاتها. و كذلك الكميات و اسعار الخاصة بالمشروعات يتم عملها على Excel او MS Project.

سيدى الفاضل لا اعلم هل استطعت ان افيد حضراتكم ام لا.

فارجوا المعذرة لو اخطائت فى اى شىء او فى اى معلومة. كما ارجو من حضرتكم ان لا تتراجع فى طلب اى شىء ممكن افعلة الى حضرتك.

واعتذر عن الاطالة


----------



## alharafi (10 يونيو 2008)

الأخ أحمد الطيب .. السلام عليكم .

عزيزي عندي ملف على صيغة أكسل فيه جميع المواد التي يحتاج معرفتها المقاول لحسابها كميات و تكلفة.. سوف أبحث عنه و أقوم برفعه في المنتدى في أقرب فرصة، أنا أبحث عن مثله و لا كن بمسميات مواد متعارف عليها في السوق السعودي.
بالمناسبة من السعودية مدينة جدة.

و لك أجمل الثناء و التقدير.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 يونيو 2008)

alharafi قال:


> الأخ أحمد الطيب .. السلام عليكم .
> 
> عزيزي عندي ملف على صيغة أكسل فيه جميع المواد التي يحتاج معرفتها المقاول لحسابها كميات و تكلفة.. سوف أبحث عنه و أقوم برفعه في المنتدى في أقرب فرصة، أنا أبحث عن مثله و لا كن بمسميات مواد متعارف عليها في السوق السعودي.
> بالمناسبة من السعودية مدينة جدة.
> ...


 

هلا بيك اخى العزيز وبكل اهل المملكة 

وان شاء الله انا برده حبعث لحضرتك برده عن اى ملفات بصيغة excel و ارفعها الى حضرتك ايضا


----------



## alharafi (11 يونيو 2008)

الأخ أحمد السلام عليكم

تفظل هذا الملف .. أطلع عليه و أعطيني رأيك.

مع الشكر.


----------



## أميرة الهندسة (11 يونيو 2008)

*Microsoft project*

السلام عليكم..
ارغب في تعلم كيفية استخدام برنامج
Microsoft project
اخي احمد ارجو ان ترفع لي الأسطوانه
وشكرا


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (11 يونيو 2008)

الملف ممتاز جدا ويؤدي الغرض مع ملاحظة انك لم تحدد الوحدة التي تحسب بها 
يعني الافضل ان تضيف توصيف وحدة القياس هل هي متر مكعب ام متر مسطح حتى يمكنك من معرفة السعر الأجمالي بأن تضرب قيمة المتر الواحد في عدد الامتار في المقايسة 
كذلك مهم جدا تحديث الاسعار بصفة دورية 
ايضا اضافة نسبة هالك للأخشاب والمون 
وبالنسبة للحديد اضافة نسبة هالك عالية خاصة في حالة استخدام اقطار كبيرة
اضافة مصروفات ادارية 
اخيرا اضافة نسبة الربح التي تفترضها
والله الموفق


----------



## alharafi (11 يونيو 2008)

أمنمحتب الصغير قال:


> الملف ممتاز جدا ويؤدي الغرض مع ملاحظة انك لم تحدد الوحدة التي تحسب بها
> يعني الافضل ان تضيف توصيف وحدة القياس هل هي متر مكعب ام متر مسطح حتى يمكنك من معرفة السعر الأجمالي بأن تضرب قيمة المتر الواحد في عدد الامتار في المقايسة
> كذلك مهم جدا تحديث الاسعار بصفة دورية
> ايضا اضافة نسبة هالك للأخشاب والمون
> ...


 
ألف شكر لك ... و ملاحظات في غاية الأهميه و سوف تكون في الإعتبار، بارك الله فيك و كثر من أمثالك​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 يونيو 2008)

alharafi قال:


> الأخ أحمد السلام عليكم
> 
> تفظل هذا الملف .. أطلع عليه و أعطيني رأيك.
> 
> مع الشكر.


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

او لا اسف جدا جدا جدا على التاخير فى الرد على حضرتك و ذلك لانغالى ببعض الاعمال

ثانيا ان شاء الله على اول الاسبوع القادم سوف ارفع الى حضرتك بعض الملفات الخاصة ببرنامج Excel اتمنى ان تحوذ رضاء حضراتكم.

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 يونيو 2008)

أميرة الهندسة قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> ارغب في تعلم كيفية استخدام برنامج
> Microsoft project
> اخي احمد ارجو ان ترفع لي الأسطوانه
> وشكرا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

او لا اسف جدا جدا جدا على التاخير فى الرد على حضرتك و ذلك لانغالى ببعض الاعمال

ثانيا ان شاء الله على اول الاسبوع القادم سوف ارفع الى حضرتك الاسطوانه بالكامل Microsoft Office 2007 + MS Project 2007 + Visio 2007 مع كتب شرح ايضا لكل برنامج بيها.

كما ارجو من حضرتك اختيار القسم التى ترغبى بان اضع فيه الاسطوانه هل هو العمارة و التخطيط ام قسم اخر فى المنتدى.

وشكرا


----------



## أميرة الهندسة (15 يونيو 2008)

لرجو ان تضعه في قسم العمارة والتخطيط.. وشكرا جزيلا على التعاون


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 يونيو 2008)

أميرة الهندسة قال:


> لرجو ان تضعه في قسم العمارة والتخطيط.. وشكرا جزيلا على التعاون


 
حاضر وان شاء الله قريبا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## alharafi (15 يونيو 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> او لا اسف جدا جدا جدا على التاخير فى الرد على حضرتك و ذلك لانغالى ببعض الاعمال
> 
> ...


 
كان الله في عونك اخي الكريم.. و أنا في إنتظارك.


سلام عليكم.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 يونيو 2008)

من باب ارجاع الفضل لأهله صاحب هذا الملف هو الاخ الرائع م محمود حازم عياد مدير المكتب الفني بسيتي فيو


----------



## alharafi (16 يونيو 2008)

mt301 قال:


> من باب ارجاع الفضل لأهله صاحب هذا الملف هو الاخ الرائع م محمود حازم عياد مدير المكتب الفني بسيتي فيو


 

أنا لم أنسب هذا العمل لي .. و لاكنه ملف و جدته منذ مدة أثناء تصفحي للنت.
شكراً لك على التنبيه .. و شكراً للأخ م. محمود ​


----------



## سومر سومر (17 يونيو 2008)

مشكور بس البرنامج مايحمل للليه


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 يونيو 2008)

alharafi قال:


> كان الله في عونك اخي الكريم.. و أنا في إنتظارك.
> 
> 
> سلام عليكم.


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

باشمهندس alharafi كيف الحال، اتمنى ان تكون بصحة جيده.
الى سيادتكم بعض الروابط اتمنى ان تعجب حضرتك كما اتمنى ان تنفع سيادتكم فى مشروعكم


رابط لبعض الملفات للتدريب على برنامج Excel
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1b88ca/


رابط لدراسة جدوى لمشروع فعلى و هو الحمد لله احد المشاريع الخاصة بى لعمل دراسة جدوى و المقارنة بين الاسعار على برنامج Excel
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5542ca/


رابط بيه طريقة عمل معظم المعدلات الحسابية فى برنامج Excel
http://www.filefactory.com/file/17c125/


راوابط لبعض الكتب لشرح برنامج Excel من الالف الى الالياء
Excel 2007 Bible 
rapidshare.com او
mihd.net 

Excel 2007: Beyond the Manual 
mihd.net او
filefactory.com 


Microsoft Excel Functions and Formulas: Excel 97--Excel 2003 (Wordware Applications Library) 
rapidshare.com او
mihd.net 

Excel Charts 
rapidshare.com او
mihd.net او
megaupload.com او
ifile.it 

Excel as Your Database 
mihd.net او
rapidshare.com او
megaupload.com 


ارجو من حضرتك ان تنتفع بكل ما سبق كما ارجو ان تسامحنى على التاخير.
ورجاء خاص من اخ الى اخ ان لا تخجل فى طلب اى شىء من الممكن ان اقدمة الى حضرتك.

وفقق الله لما هو خير لك و للامة

وشكرا


----------



## alharafi (18 يونيو 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> باشمهندس Alharafi كيف الحال، اتمنى ان تكون بصحة جيده.
> الى سيادتكم بعض الروابط اتمنى ان تعجب حضرتك كما اتمنى ان تنفع سيادتكم فى مشروعكم
> ...


 
أخي أحمد و لي الشرف بأخوتك ..أعجز عن تقديم شكر يوازي أخلاقك و أدبك الجم ..ما قمت به من عون لي و لأخوانك قليل من يقوم به في أيامنا هذه .. فتقبل كل الشكر لشخصكم الكريم من أخوك و أنا تحت خدمتك و رهن الإشارة.

و الله يحفظك و يرعاك.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 يونيو 2008)

alharafi قال:


> أخي أحمد و لي الشرف بأخوتك ..أعجز عن تقديم شكر يوازي أخلاقك و أدبك الجم ..ما قمت به من عون لي و لأخوانك قليل من يقوم به في أيامنا هذه .. فتقبل كل الشكر لشخصكم الكريم من أخوك و أنا تحت خدمتك و رهن الإشارة.
> 
> و الله يحفظك و يرعاك.


 
و لو ليا معزه عندك فعندى طلب واحد فقط ان تقرائى لى الفاتحة فى الحرمين المكى و النبوى و تدعيلى بان يرزقنى بالزوجة الصالحة و ازور قبر الحبيب و البيت الحرام.

ده فقط الى ارجوه من حضرتك

و لك جزيل الشكر



المهم 
طمنى الحاجات تمام و لا فى شىء اخر تانى تحتاجة

وشكرا


----------



## alharafi (18 يونيو 2008)

أخي أحمد
أسئل الله الكريم أن يرزقك بنت الحلال و أن يرزقك زيارة بيت الله الكريم و مسجد رسوله الحبيب عاجل غير أجل
ولي طلب عندك أن تشرفني بزيارتك الكريمه.
بخصوص الملفات جاري الإطلاع عليها و إن شاء الله تكون المطلوبه.
و السلام عليكم.


----------



## م / رانية (19 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على كل هذه المعلومات


----------



## أمل الشال (7 يوليو 2008)

ردود هايلة ومفيدة ، ارغب في مشاركة سريعة للمساعدة في تعيين التكلفة التقديرية لمشروع تجديد مبنى ادارى مكون من 8 أدوار بمساحة 1000م2 للدور، مطلوب تقدير تكلفة تجديد المتر المسطح شامل اعمال التشطيبات والشبكات والانظمة المختلفة ، المبنى مخطط لان يكون به عدد 3 مصاعد ، وتجديد الواجهات باستخدام الCurrtain Wall
ألف شكر


----------



## ماهر02 (7 يوليو 2008)

give me your adress email i'll send it to you


----------



## alharafi (7 يوليو 2008)

للأسف أخي ماهر خدمة الرسائل الخاصة لا تزال غير مفعلة عندي.. لذلك أستميح الإدارة الكريمة بوضعه هنا:

alharafi07 بزيادة موقع الهوت ميل بعد الإسم.
مع الشكر لك و لجميع الأعضاء الكرام


----------



## newart (7 يوليو 2008)

alharafi قال:


> الأخ أحمد السلام عليكم
> 
> تفظل هذا الملف .. أطلع عليه و أعطيني رأيك.
> 
> مع الشكر.




http://i26.tinypic.com/24b6q2t.jpg​


----------



## alharafi (7 يوليو 2008)

newart قال:


> http://i26.tinypic.com/24b6q2t.jpg​


 
بارك الله في الجميع أخي الحبيب​


----------



## katar (4 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر على العمل الجميل


----------



## حمد ماجد (4 سبتمبر 2008)

على حد علمي هناك برامج كثيرة يمكن أن تساعد شركات المقاولات في حساب التكاليف وغيرها
إذا لم تحصل على البرنامج الذي تبحث عنه أخبرني وسوف أحاول المساعده في هذا الجانب 
لي بعض الخبره في هذا المجال.


----------



## alharafi (25 سبتمبر 2008)

حمد ماجد قال:


> على حد علمي هناك برامج كثيرة يمكن أن تساعد شركات المقاولات في حساب التكاليف وغيرها
> إذا لم تحصل على البرنامج الذي تبحث عنه أخبرني وسوف أحاول المساعده في هذا الجانب
> لي بعض الخبره في هذا المجال.


 

أعتذر عن التأخير على شخصك الكريم .. و صدقني لو أحتجت لك أو للأخوة الأعظاء الكرام فلن أتردد في ذلك.

وسلام خاص للأخ احمد الطيب و كل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## Capitals (11 يناير 2009)

السلم عليكم
ياليت حبايبي ترفعو ملفت الاكسل لاختفاء الملفات
والف شكر سلفا


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (12 يناير 2009)

يمكنك زيارة القسم الخاص بالهندسة المدنية وإدارة المشاريع وستجد الكثير


----------



## iraqivisionary (13 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات.


----------



## prog_sherief (5 مارس 2009)

نحن شركة برمجة لتصميم كافة البرامج التجارية وبرامج المخازن والمرتبات ببصمة الأصبع والكثير بكافة المواصفات والامكانات المطلوبة وبأسعار مريحة
يمكننا عمل هذا البرنامج بسعر مغرى 

للإتصال بنا 
Altatweer.Alex***********​ سيدى جابر/ الأسكندرية-مصر

0122329367


----------



## aassaker (17 مايو 2009)

Upload Premium Earn Points Tools Help Signup
Login
Home File Not Found
Sorry, this file is no longer available. It may have been deleted by the uploader, or has expired.

File Not Found

Sorry, we couldn't find the file you requested.

It may have been deleted or it may have expired.
If you typed or pasted the link please please double check the location.
The site you came from may have a broken link.
If you've encountered this page while browsing FileFactory then you can report an issue.
Site Map Contact Support


Site Map - FileFactory Blog - Terms and Conditions
© FileFactory 2005 - 2009


----------



## kanan (28 مارس 2010)

*حساب التكاليف*

الاخ الكريم سلام عليكم 
انا الان بصددعمل جدول اكسل لهذا الغرض وبعد الانتهاء منه سوف ارفعه في هذا المنتدى بعون الله


----------



## khaled elaraby (14 أبريل 2010)

*برنامج حسابات*

*تقدم *​ *شركة اتقان للبرمجيات *​ *برنامج *​ *الحسابات العامه*​ *يتماشى هذا البرنامج مع المبادىء المحاسبية المتعارف عليها ويتميز هذا البرنامج بالاتى :*
*دليل الحسابات*
*مراكز التكلفة*
*الموازنات التقديرية *
*قيود اليومية*
*القيود العكسية *
*القيود المتكررة*
*المقارنات السنوية*
*التقارير*
*إنشاء فترة جديدة دون إغلاق السنة الحالية*
*يوجد بهذا النظام العديد من التقارير المحاسبية المتعارف علية وكذلك إمكانية تصميم لتقرير جديدة تتناسب مع طبيعة نشاط المنشأة و العكس إستخخراجة هذة التقارير علي شاشة أو طباعتها *
*الترحيل :*
*بعد التأكد من صحة القيود التي تم تسجيلها وذلك بعد طباعتها ثم ترحيل هذة القيود إلي الحسابات الختامية و في حالة اكتشاف أخطاء في المرحلة فيمكننا البرنامج من إلغاء ترحيل هذة القيود ثم تصحيحها *
*لمزيد من المعلومات الاتصال ب *
*المهندس :خالد العربى *
*www.itqanegypt.com*
*[email protected]*
*0160889336*


----------



## زى الهوا (28 يونيو 2010)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## ishaqkhan (19 فبراير 2014)

ذضسي ةيؤثهنذ


----------

